# Extremely Frustrated - LR Classic brush not working, everything is SUPER slow again.



## HappyShotz (May 22, 2018)

I've downloaded LR Classic on my Dell PS 15 9550 laptop with dedicated Nvidia graphics card, 16 RAM, LOTS of free disc space, fast processor.   The adjustment/masking brush does not work.  The sliders that normally show up (such as in radial filter, which does work),  do not show up and I cannot use it.  I was using the 7.3.1 version, then downgraded by two versions, and adjustment brush still does not work.  Not only that, whatever else I try to do is VERY SLOW.  I have checked/unchecked the GPU processor button, tried installing 7.3.1 again, and it still does not work.    I viewed the Adobe forum and I see a lot of folks with the same problems but no solutions.  

Virus/malware protection is not preventing the program from working.

Suggestions, please on how to fix this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2018)

When you select the brush, does *anything* show up, i.e. the Effect line, the Brush A/B controls? If the Effect line does show up, look to the right-hand end of that line and there should be an arrowhead, which needs to be pointing down. If it's pointing left that hides the sliders, so click on it to point down and reveal the sliders.


----------



## HappyShotz (May 22, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> When you select the brush, does *anything* show up, i.e. the Effect line, the Brush A/B controls? If the Effect line does show up, look to the right-hand end of that line and there should be an arrowhead, which needs to be pointing down. If it's pointing left that hides the sliders, so click on it to point down and reveal the sliders.




OOoohh WOW, that was it!   I had no problem with seeing the brush sliders on my desktop but had no idea (obviously!) about the little arrow that would hide/reveal the sliders.   Now if I could just get the entire program to work smoothly w/out the brushes periodically slowing down/hanging up!

Thanks!


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (May 23, 2018)

I had different slowness in LR. I downloaded the latest NVidia driver, and installed it, setting the option (just below the list of components) to fully remove the old driver. The result was spectacular and LR is fast again. It is worth a try. (Windows 7, LR 7.3.1, NVidia 1060)


----------

